# Newbie with some confusion



## fuzzybritches11 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm Kaitlyn and I am 35. I just found a new endocrinologist after being without one for a significant amount of time and had lab work done. My T4 was 0.69 (4.5 - 12.5 norm), TSH was 49.87 (0.5 - 5.5 norm) and T3 of 22 (30 - 39 norm). I know that the labs are bad; however, let me give some context.

When I was around 3, I would stop breathing for no apparent reason. Long story short, I had a thyroglossal duct cyst that was pressing on my windpipe. When they operated, the surgeon discovered that my thyroid was encased in the cyst. The doctor removed the cyst and split my thyroid, placing each side behind the strap muscles in my neck. I was placed on thyroid replacement therapy (Synthroid) at that time. As for my thyroid, one side "died" right away and the other side "died" when I was around 11. After that point, I was under the impression from physicians that I no longer had a thyroid. I took my Synthroid, with varying levels of compliance, until 2009.

In late 2009, I was sent to an oncologist for a suspicious lump on my collarbone. The tests were not conclusive and I was eventually sent for a thyroid scan and uptake in February 2010. Much to my shock and surprise, the tests were normal and said that I had thyroid tissue at the base of my tongue and in my chest that was functioning at a normal level. So, I stopped taking the Synthroid. Since February 2010, I gained about 60 pounds, which led me to finding a new endocrinologist. I told the endocrinologist my history and my concerns and she prescribed 200 mcg of Synthroid (which was my previous dose), which I started taking right after I had my labs done. I have been walking several miles daily and closely monitoring my food intake and I have lost 15 pounds since then. I feel better than I did, but still not 100%. I have also been experiencing some asthma-like symptoms, which could have been latent for years.

So, with that background, how can I have a "normal" thyroid uptake and such bad labs? Could there be something else going on? I am open to any suggestions or theories. Thanks!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you stop taking the synthroid before or after the uptake scan?

If you are on replacement, you have to come off it about 6 weeks BEFORE the uptake scan for results to be accurate.

The "normal function" would be in the thyroid blood work tests--just because the scan found thyroid tissue in other parts of your body that takes up radio iodine does not mean it's putting out thyroid hormones as it should--that is pretty obvious from your TSH levels.


----------



## fuzzybritches11 (Mar 27, 2012)

lainey said:


> Did you stop taking the synthroid before or after the uptake scan?
> 
> If you are on replacement, you have to come off it about 6 weeks BEFORE the uptake scan for results to be accurate.
> 
> The "normal function" would be in the thyroid blood work tests--just because the scan found thyroid tissue in other parts of your body that takes up radio iodine does not mean it's putting out thyroid hormones as it should--that is pretty obvious from your TSH levels.


I stopped taking it about 6-8 weeks before the scan (around Dec. 2010). I believe that I had the scan in February 2011. As a result of the supposedly "normal" scan, I never resumed taking Synthroid until last month. As you pointed out, obviously the tissue that I had left was not doing what it should. Now I'm wondering if my dose should be higher than the 200 mcg. That was my dose for the last 10 years of taking Synthroid; however, I was also 75 pounds lighter.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long ago did you re-start the 200 mcg? It looks to be fairly recent???

I'm betting the doctor will want to keep you at the 200 mcg for 6-8 weeks, then re-test your labs, and make a decision from there about whether to change your dose.

Good for you for paying attention to your body.


----------



## fuzzybritches11 (Mar 27, 2012)

Octavia said:


> How long ago did you re-start the 200 mcg? It looks to be fairly recent???
> 
> I'm betting the doctor will want to keep you at the 200 mcg for 6-8 weeks, then re-test your labs, and make a decision from there about whether to change your dose.
> 
> Good for you for paying attention to your body.


Yes, I restarted the Synthroid on 2/17/12. I am supposed to go back to the endocrinologist in early May.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzybritches11 said:


> I stopped taking it about 6-8 weeks before the scan (around Dec. 2010). I believe that I had the scan in February 2011. As a result of the supposedly "normal" scan, I never resumed taking Synthroid until last month. As you pointed out, obviously the tissue that I had left was not doing what it should. Now I'm wondering if my dose should be higher than the 200 mcg. That was my dose for the last 10 years of taking Synthroid; however, I was also 75 pounds lighter.


What was the rate of uptake, do you know? And is your doctor running TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4?

http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

If so, can you post results and ranges?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh...you're now about 6 weeks out from re-starting. I would suggest requesting an order for labwork in a couple of weeks. No sense waiting until May to see if this is the right dose. 

Or at least get the labs done BEFORE your appointment in early May so you can discuss them during the appointment.


----------

